# PROGESTERONE BULLETS



## julyborn (Feb 1, 2006)

Hi,

I had a BFP with an IVF cycle and saved my leftover progesterone for my next go (Jan)

However, I have just fallen pregnant naturally and wondered if I should now use the bullets I have?


----------



## jan27 (Aug 19, 2005)

we dont usually recommend progesterone for natural conceptions so i should not worry.  

Jan


----------

